# Navy Miyota luminous dial



## taktahu (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi All

I own a Laco Miyota Piloat Type A and i love it. Does any one own Laco *Navy Miyota luminous dial* ? Never seen anyone post or discuss this watch. May i know the Lumi is it very strong and can last for whole night ?

Regards


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

taktahu said:


> I own a Laco Miyota Piloat Type A and i love it. Does any one own Laco *Navy Miyota luminous dial* ? Never seen anyone post or discuss this watch. May i know the Lumi is it very strong and can last for whole night ?


I have the watch you're asking about. Quite frankly I'm surprised that they aren't as popular as the B-Uhrs; it's a fantastic bargain and features a dial which is historically correct. The originals, as with this Miyota version, did have luminous dials. You want to know how strong the lume is? The other night I climbed into bed and used it to illuminate my wife's face. The light woke her and when she realised that it was a watch dial that had disturbed her sleep, she gave me a good punch.

Because the dial 'backlights' the numbers and hands I find it much easier to read in the dark than any other watch I own. I can't really comment on the duration of the lume as I haven't had cause to use it in the dark for any substantial length of time. If I had to guess, I would say it's on par with the lume characteristics of any other Laco.

If you want I can post some pictures in the next day or two. For what it costs you'd be crazy not to pick one up!


----------



## pilotsnoopy (Oct 5, 2009)

please do, i been wanting to pick one up...


----------



## taktahu (Apr 7, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> I have the watch you're asking about. Quite frankly I'm surprised that they aren't as popular as the B-Uhrs; it's a fantastic bargain and features a dial which is historically correct. The originals, as with this Miyota version, did have luminous dials. You want to know how strong the lume is? The other night I climbed into bed and used it to illuminate my wife's face. The light woke her and when she realised that it was a watch dial that had disturbed her sleep, she gave me a good punch.
> 
> Because the dial 'backlights' the numbers and hands I find it much easier to read in the dark than any other watch I own. I can't really comment on the duration of the lume as I haven't had cause to use it in the dark for any substantial length of time. If I had to guess, I would say it's on par with the lume characteristics of any other Laco.
> 
> If you want I can post some pictures in the next day or two. For what it costs you'd be crazy not to pick one up!


Please post some pictures. Thanks


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*A few photos of the Laco Navy Miyota*

Sorry it took so long for me to get to this. I'm also sorry that I had to rush these pictures (my kitchen at night is a horrible place to take photos of watches). However, I hope these pictures will give you some idea of what the watch looks like. Let me know if there's something missing or you would like to see in greater detail.










Here she is, the Laco Navy Miyota Luminous Dial (Ref. No. 861651)










As you can see it has the same case and crown used on the Laco Pilot Miyota. There's a mineral crystal display on the back, and unlike the ETA equipped Pilots, the rotor on the Miyota is inscribed with the Lacher name.










Lights on. And lights off. Don't be fooled by shutter and ISO speeds; it's easy to read at night but no one will mistake the dial for the headlight of an oncoming car.










Happy shiny people. The numbers are glossy and the date window is crisp. Overall it's a very clean and well executed design. On the right, another shot in the dark: the lume on the Navy compared to the lume on the Pilot Miyota.

Let me know if you have any other questions. I really like the watch - I'm sure you will too.


----------



## taktahu (Apr 7, 2010)

It is very nice and love it so much. I got one question, are you buying direct from LACO ? I noticed the crown is different compare to the LACO website. You crown is half onion crown, while the watch in the LACO website is not half onion crown.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

taktahu said:


> It is very nice and love it so much. I got one question, are you buying direct from LACO ? I noticed the crown is different compare to the LACO website. You crown is half onion crown, while the watch in the LACO website is not half onion crown.


You're right. I'd never noticed that, but then again I didn't buy mine from the Laco online shop. They were listed as out of stock at the time so I picked mine up from a reseller.

The crown on mine is the same as the Navy Automatic (and Pilot). I know resellers sometimes order watches with certain mods, and maybe this was the case with mine. Only Herr Pfeiffer will be able to answer that question.

Good observation skills you have taktahu!


----------



## taktahu (Apr 7, 2010)

Cant wait for the watches become available again !!!!!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

taktahu said:


> Cant wait for the watches become available again !!!!!


They might be available at one of Laco's resellers if you don't want to wait.


----------



## McSh5 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the pics this one just got added to my list.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Shane112358 said:


> Thanks for the pics this one just got added to my list.


Very cool Shane. It has great bang for the buck. There is another more recent thread regarding the Navy watches.


----------

